# Anyone Built Any Of The AX84 projects?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I think I'm going to scratch build for myself rather than going kit. I've got most of the parts for an AX84 SEL on the way. Still need to source transformers and turret board/turrets, not sure how I'm going to go about that as I don't have the swaging tool(s). Just went generic Hammond enclosure/chassis, gonna be challenging to do all that cutting with a drill press and a dremel and have it come out looking nice.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

How big of an amp are you planning to build Keto? If you're keeping it on the small side, I've got a complete working Valve junior chassis I'd donate to the cause.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It's a single ended octal (6V6, EL34, 6550, all the way up to a KT88 which is the actual design), with 2 preamp tubes...2 gain pots PLUS master, right up my alley LOL.

D, I've ordered a Hammond chassis already, 16" x 8" x 2". The board inside is 12" x 4" if I go by the design - here's a link to the whole project: http://ax84.com/sel.html 

Here's a couple pics of a VERY nicely executed one, done by Mitch M out of Vancouver...so, you can sorta see why you need the whole 16" width, with all the pots and inputs etc across the front. *This is not my amp or pictures, much as I might wish it were.*

















Minus headshell, my cost should be in the ~$350 range, depending on what the circuit board material + turrets or eyelets is gonna run me. Transformers is the single big cost, about $150 for the pair. My son is a woodworker (as I know you are), he'll be doing most of the work on the headshell, though he doesn't know it yet


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might also want to consider eyelets as an option for the board.

Cheers

Dave

- - - Updated - - -



keto said:


>


Absolutely beautiful woodworking !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I buy a fair amount of chassis's from this guy. Good Stuff http://www.seasidechassisdesign.com/ and if you want, he'll punch your transformer cutouts and even tube sockets for you.

Transformer cutouts go pretty smoothly if you make 4 holes the right radius with knockout cutters on the corners and then join them with a jig-saw


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> .....if you want, he'll punch your transformer cutouts and even tube sockets for you.


WOW...That would certainly save a lot of time, energy and anguish, agony, pain, torment, torture, suffering, distress, angst, misery, sorrow, grief, heartache, desolation, despair and dolor.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Haha funny, I ran into his ebay listings and had a conversation with him last night and today. I'm still gonna butcher up a Hammond chassis first as I've already paid for it, if I build another one I might to go him. I have no idea what knockout cutters are, this is strictly going to be dremel work for the transformer holes. I have a drill press and stepped bits for the rest. I've drilled out a couple hundred pedal enclosures, shouldn't be too much different.

He wants $50 shipped for the chassis, punched for xformers and power supply, which seems reasonable to me. The only thing I wasn't thrilled with looking at pics of his stuff is that it looks like he bolts his corners rather than welding them.

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> WOW...That would certainly save a lot of time, energy and anguish, agony, pain, torment, torture, suffering, distress, angst, misery, sorrow, grief, heartache, desolation, despair and dolor.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Dave! (another one!)!! You should build one too, we can follow each other along - I read what you said last week about chickening out of amp builds. Got $350 you can spend?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Kent, check out classic tone transformers. http://www.classictone.net/ Made is USA and a whole lot more reasonable than Mercury Magnetics. Shipping is about $40 on a set and they get here within a week to 10 days.


Even though Seaside's chassis's are bolted, they are counter sunk and very nicely done.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Dave! (another one!)!! You should build one too, we can follow each other along - I read what you said last week about chickening out of amp builds. Got $350 you can spend?


I'm not sure what you mean by *"another one!"*??

I often think of trying it again (just to prove to myself that I am a bigger man than a "chicken"). However, I would not try and source the parts again and would get a kit. I know that a kit is a bit like "painting by numbers", but sourcing the parts for one amp is/can be a real PITA...and that is before I try and carve up the chassis. My enthusiasm for a scratch build just isn't there any more.

I do admire you and I am certain that you will do a great job. I look forward to your build thread with lots of pics (hint, hint!)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by *"another one!"*??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I'm a Dave too :smile-new:


----------

